# can I keep millipede in with snails?



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi everyone
im getting a giant african train millipede tomorrow I was wondering if I can put it in with my snails. Ive got the snails in with giant hissing cockroaches they have been doing really well. Im breeding the snails and cockroaches for food for my monitor so if that will cause problems with my lizard pls let me know. I know they have toxic faeces thats why im asking but I believe from what im hearing from other people that they only excrete the toxin when they are threatened which I dnt plan to do. I dont handle any of the bugs.
pls let me know any advice on the subject will be much appreciated. 
I have other tanks.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Millipedes can secrete a liquid from the exoskeleton. This is a fowl tasting liquid to predators and can cause problems to humans that react badly to it. I wouldn't suggest housing them with snails as snails generally don't care what they crawl over and the millipedes may feel threatened by this and secerete the liquid


----------



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

Dnt think of that thanks ill set up somthing else thanks


----------

